# Genetic Testing for Breast Cancer



## stwhitedeer (Mar 25, 2010)

I work for an Oncology/Hematology practice and we have patients referred to us for genetic testing.  The genetic testing is sent out so all we would bill for is lab drawing and a counseling visit.  Most of the time the patient does not have any symptoms or personal history of cancer but they do have family history.  I'm not able to find guidelines for billing "family history" as the only diagnosis.  I'm leaning towards it not being covered.  If anyone can point me in the right direction, that would be great.


----------



## YONKA513 (Mar 25, 2010)

V16.0 through V19.8 is related to Family History


----------

